# New open house date 1" scale



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All
I get asked when will I have an open house. Well the new date is the best we could work out because there is always something going on.
So. Sept 9 and 10th 2017 will be our open house for the South Table Creek 1" scale RR. On the 8th Richard Snyder will have his Garden RR live steam up for all to visit.
I know the club has run day on that Sunday , but Friday evening trains can be unloaded to run all day Sat and /or Sun. I have a lift table to unload engines and cars in a covered shop.
Garden Railroaders are welcome but NO idea if the NTCGRR will be open.
This frees me up for St Crox and as usual Nebraska City has Apple Jack on 3rd weekend. so that is full.
Just letting you know ahead of time.


DO not use GPS to get here, Road M means MUD and you will get stuck.
873 so 66th road
Nebraska City , NE 68410
Great camp ground up the road , Victorian Acers, plus motels.
thanks
Marty


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

10 days till the last marty ntcgrr 

jj


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes,
also our club has its run day on the 10th usually so folks can go there and run or ride their 1" scale railroad.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, yes this is still on and the GRY is looking and doing well. Lots of work has been done on the right of way.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

Hope everyone has a really good time. We have already paid for events for my wife's 55th high school class reunion on those same dates. And my own 55th reunion is coming up in 2018.

At least I have started boiling water to run trains.









All the best,
David Meashey


----------

